# M12 Plug



## magmash (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi

How is these connectors assembled, Are the wires soldered to the pins, or is there a special way ???

pay attention to the end of the pins !, They are not fully cylindrical at the end, instead they are U shaped 

http://http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/10pcs-Connector-Aviation-plug-M12-12mm-4Pin-male-for-Panel-Power-Power-Metal/32243329794.html


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

magmash said:


> Hi
> 
> How is these connectors assembled, Are the wires soldered to the pins, or is there a special way ???
> 
> ...


You simply put them together and twist the threaded coupling together.


----------



## magmash (Jul 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> You simply put them together and twist the threaded coupling together.


ًWhat about the wires and the pins ???


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes the wires are soldered to the pins


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Magmash.
Heres a simple way to solder these connections.

Heat solder gun and fill each pin with solder. Do not over fill.
Strip wires and tin each end to be soldered.
Heat pin until solder melts and then insert the wire with iron still in contact with the pin. Let cool for a few seconds before releasing.
4 conductor will be super easy, so you may just want to do them one at a time.

Sometimes it does not hurt to put a little bit of flux into the pins before filling them with molten solder.
The solder will flow better and make a seriously good connection.


----------



## magmash (Jul 20, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Magmash.
> Heres a simple way to solder these connections.
> 
> Heat solder gun and fill each pin with solder. Do not over fill.
> ...


I really appreciate it, Thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## jcjourneyman84 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Soldering*

Hi, these guys give you some great tips on soldering one other thing that always works for me is a soldering vise especially if im doing a lot of soldering it frees your hands up some so your not having to hold everything at once. A magnifying glass is good too if your visions not so hot like mine. I always use flux as it helps the solder really stick for a good solid connection. A good connection is important especially in high vibration areas were wiring is prone to breakage. These connectors look very similar to the Amphenol connectors we used on our inverter duty motors which where plugged into a shaft drive encoder. Here is a link for a soldering vise that I highly recommend it will make life a lot easier.
http://www.espritmodel.com/soldering-station-vise.aspx


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Those pins look very similar to the Heliax connectors I used to install onto the ends of high end antenna coax cables for vehicle detection on fast pass systems at toll highways. That was back when I was part of the New World Order......

wires are soldered on.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Be careful of the solder and flux you use. Make sure it is for "electronics" as some will allow rust and corrosion.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I usually avoid such connectors. There's generally an equivalent that uses screw terminals, cage clamps terminals, or crimp pins. All of which are faster to terminate, harder to screw up, and easier to service in the field.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

KennyW said:


> I usually avoid such connectors. There's generally an equivalent that uses screw terminals, cage clamps terminals, or crimp pins. All of which are faster to terminate, harder to screw up, and easier to service in the field.


very true with the little experience I have,those connectors are the worst invention. maybe its just me. those pins sometimes come out of the holes


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

KennyW said:


> I usually avoid such connectors. There's generally an equivalent that uses screw terminals, cage clamps terminals, or crimp pins. All of which are faster to terminate, harder to screw up, and easier to service in the field.


Circular connectors can have many pins. 10-20-30 pins in one end.
I have never seen a circular connector use anything but a solder connection.
Does not mean they don't exist, I have just never seen one.


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Circular connectors can have many pins. 10-20-30 pins in one end.
> I have never seen a circular connector use anything but a solder connection.
> Does not mean they don't exist, I have just never seen one.


Allen-Bradley makes one. No stripping required. 

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Connection-Devices/DC-Micro-IDC


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Circular connectors can have many pins. 10-20-30 pins in one end.
> I have never seen a circular connector use anything but a solder connection.
> Does not mean they don't exist, I have just never seen one.


I've made dozens of 37 pin control connectors. They are crimp. You could solder them if you were some kind of sadistic type dude. 

Phoenix contact and conec make 4/5 pin m12's like the piece originally posted with screw terminals or spring terminals. 

Proper industrial or military connectors are almost always crimp. Solder cup is usually a commercial grade, computer connector type deal.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Solder pockets I've used the ITT cannon connectors that are similar on jog pendants from Italian made equipment


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

KennyW said:


> I've made dozens of 37 pin control connectors. They are crimp. You could solder them if you were some kind of sadistic type dude.
> 
> Phoenix contact and conec make 4/5 pin m12's like the piece originally posted with screw terminals or spring terminals.
> 
> Proper industrial or military connectors are almost always crimp. Solder cup is usually a commercial grade, computer connector type deal.


You can crimp pins that come out of the body. The pins or receptacle holes on the female end of a circular connector do not come out of the body for crimping. Male ends do come out and can be crimped or soldered.
I have always used the green looking metallic military style circular connectors.
What product are you talking about?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> You can crimp pins that come out of the body. The pins or receptacle holes on the female end of a circular connector do not come out of the body for crimping. Male ends do come out and can be crimped or soldered.
> I have always used the green looking metallic military style circular connectors.
> What product are you talking about?


I always called them "Cannon" connectors. 
The connectors that were referred to, looked to me like mike connectors on Japanese CB radios. I never thought they were used in industrial applications.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> You can crimp pins that come out of the body. The pins or receptacle holes on the female end of a circular connector do not come out of the body for crimping. Male ends do come out and can be crimped or soldered.
> I have always used the green looking metallic military style circular connectors.
> What product are you talking about?



Page 4 of this datasheet explains the way they work.
http://www.souriau.com/waterproof/pdf/clipper.pdf

Souriau, Deutsch, Amphenol, and several others all make variants of these connectors. 

Again though for simple 4/5 way M12's I would use Conec or Phoenix contact with cage clamp terminals.


----------

